# Neuer Monitor - G-Sync - 2k oder 4k? BUD: 500-800 EUR



## Vilden (27. Juni 2015)

Servus,

im Grafikkarten-Forenteil habe ich mich bereits bzgl. einer neuen Grafikkarte beraten lassen und war mir sicher, dass es ein 4K-UHD-Display Monitor werden soll. Nach tagelanger Recherche bin ich nun aber nicht mehr so sicher, ob es 4K (und damit max. 60Hz) oder "nur" 2K (damit 120Hz+) werden soll.

Die Grafikkarte wird eine *Custom nVidia GTX 980 Ti* (entweder die AMP! Extreme, iChill X3 oder Gaming G1). Genügend Power sollte also vorhanden sein.
Größer als mein aktueller Monitor (s. Signatur) sollte er aber nicht sein, maximale Breite also *65cm*.
Durch die nVidia-Grafikkarte kommt nur ein *G-Sync-Monitor* in Frage.
Als Bildschirmdiagonale kommen wahrscheinlich nur 27" bzw 28" in Frage.

Die Frage, die sich mir nun stellt ist, welche Auflösung Sinn macht. Power für die 4K ist da. 4K-Monitore haben derzeit aber maximal 60Hz. Jetzt 600 EUR für einen solchen Monitor auszugeben und dann nächstes Jahr noch einmal neu zu kaufen (sofern dann auch 120Hz möglich wären), wäre finanziell möglich, aber eher uncool. 2K-Monitore kosten etwas weniger und bieten 120Hz. Ich habe in meinem bisherigen Gaming-Leben aber lediglich an 60Hz-Geräten gesessen, kann also den Unterschied nicht beurteilen. Schnelle Shooter (CSGO, CoD o.ä.) spiele ich nicht wirklich, sondern bin eher bei Skyrim, LoL, Witcher, Project Cars, Elite: Dangerous, Star Citizen etc. zuhause.

Ist aufgrund dessen ein 60Hz-Monitor gut genug oder ist das Spielerlebnis bei 120Hz/144Hz derartig viel besser?

Budget für den Hobel ist irgendwas von 500-800 EUR. Wenn ein Monitor bei 850 liegen sollte, fall ich auch nicht vom Stuhl.

LG
Vilden


----------



## HisN (27. Juni 2015)

Was bringt Dir ein 4K 120hz-Monitor (den es noch nicht gibt), wenn keine Grafikkarte mit DP1.3 (brauchst Du nun mal dafür) zu bekommen ist?
Gedanken um ungelegte Eier.

Wenn Du jetzt einen Monitor haben möchtest, musst Du wohl mit den jetzt vorhandenen Monitoren leben.
Ich persönlich würde UHD den 120Hz vorziehen. Die Auflösung bringt Immersion. Aber das musst am Ende auch Du selbst entscheiden. Du hast nicht zufällig einen Kumpel bei dem Du 120Hz mal anschauen könntest? Mir wären allerdings 28" bei UHD zu klein, und ich hab keine Lust auf die Skalierungs-Problemchen.

Test Philips BDM4065UC: Erster Ultra-HD-Monitor mit 40 Zoll


----------



## bath92 (27. Juni 2015)

Der Unterschied von 60Hz zu 120/144Hz Monitor ist definitiv spürbar, auch in Spielen die nicht zum Shooter-Genre zählen. 
Allerdings gibt´s halt (wie schon angemerkt) 4K mit 120/144Hz noch nicht.
An deiner Stelle würde ich den Mittelweg wählen und einen WQHD 120/144Hz Monitor wählen.

Test Monitor Acer XB270HUbprz

Edit: Fehler ausgebessert.


----------



## XeT (27. Juni 2015)

Und was ist 2k? Soll wohl wqhd sein oder?


----------



## bath92 (27. Juni 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Und was ist 2k? Soll wohl wqhd sein oder?



1440p


----------



## XyZaaH (27. Juni 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> 1440p


2k ist Full HD.


----------



## captainawesome87 (27. Juni 2015)

Kauf dir den https://www.alternate.de/Acer/XB280HKbprz-NVIDIA(R)-G-Sync(TM)/html/product/1159083?tk=7&lk=17389
Hat G-sync und ist 4K.


----------



## bath92 (27. Juni 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> 2k ist Full HD.



2K gibt´s genau genommen gar nicht, entweder 1440p oder WQHD.
Hab´s oben ausgebessert. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> 2K gibt´s genau genommen gar nicht, entweder 1440p oder WQHD.
> Hab´s oben ausgebessert. Danke für den Hinweis.


Dann gibt's auch kein 4K!

Eigentlich ne recht einfache Entscheidung.
Willst du das beste Bild, 3840x2160. 
Willst du eine sehr gute Bewegtdarstellung, 144Hz.


----------



## obiwarn (27. Juni 2015)

Also wäre der von  captainawesome87 vorgeschlagene doch gar nicht so schlecht oder? Ich steh vor genau dem selben Problem und kann mich nicht so recht zwischen den 2 Nachfolgenden Monitoren entscheiden.

Acer Predator XB280HKbprz, 28" (UM.PB0EE.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bath92 (27. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann gibt's auch kein 4K!



Ist 4K (2160p) nicht von der Film- Werbeindustrie festgelegt worden?


----------



## HisN (27. Juni 2015)

Die Filmen in 4096, nicht in 3820


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Ist 4K (2160p) nicht von der Film- Werbeindustrie festgelegt worden?


4K ist reines Marketing von und für die Amis.
Siehe auch Y2K oder Jahresbezeichnungen, wo gerne mal 2K15 anstatt 2015 geschrieben wird.
Hier mal eine Liste von Monitorauflösungen.


----------



## bath92 (27. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Liste von Monitorauflösungen.



Hab ich mir vorher schon angesehen.


----------



## Atent123 (27. Juni 2015)

obiwarn schrieb:


> Also wäre der von  captainawesome87 vorgeschlagene doch gar nicht so schlecht oder? Ich steh vor genau dem selben Problem und kann mich nicht so recht zwischen den 2 Nachfolgenden Monitoren entscheiden.
> 
> Acer Predator XB280HKbprz, 28" (UM.PB0EE.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Der obere ist gerade im Angebot ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------



## chaotium (27. Juni 2015)

ich stand auch vor der Frage, 144hz oder 4K

Ich hab dann einen LG 21:9 gekauft und spiele auf 4k XD


----------



## Kusarr (27. Juni 2015)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> ich stand auch vor der Frage, 144hz oder 4K
> 
> Ich hab dann einen LG 21:9 gekauft und spiele auf 4k XD



es gibt keinen 21:9 Monitor mit 4K ...
es gibt 3440x1440
und 2560x1080

Die Abkürzungen zu den auflösungen weiß ich grade nicht (also sowas wie FHD, WQHD etc) aber für 21:9 Monitore gibts meines Wissens nach keine "k"-Bezeichnung.
Von mir aus 3,5K und 2,5K aber 4K ganz sicher nich. es wird, das denke ich zumindest, auch nie einen 4k 21:9 geben.

Der nächste Schritt wäre theoretisch 5040x2160

Nur als kurzer Einwand 

PS: würde dem TE auch nen 21:9 34" Moni mit 3440x1440 vorschlagen


----------



## HisN (27. Juni 2015)

Wobei man meinen UHD-Monitor bestens als 38" 21:9 betreiben kann (wenn man denn möchte). 3840x1632 Pixelgenau. Das beste aus beiden Welten^^ (Geht wahrscheinlich mit allen UHD-Monitoren, damit ist 21:9 irgendwie ein Abfallprodukt von UHD in meinen Augen^^)
Aber betreib mal einen 21:9 als 16:9


----------



## chaotium (27. Juni 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> es gibt keinen 21:9 Monitor mit 4K ...
> es gibt 3440x1440
> und 2560x1080
> 
> ...



5120x2160 xD


----------



## Vilden (27. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Ich habe mich für das Angebot des Acer 28" UHD entschieden. Für 500 Euro kann man da natürlich wenig falsch machen.

LG


----------



## obiwarn (27. Juni 2015)

Berichte mal wie er Dir gefällt.


----------



## captainawesome87 (27. Juni 2015)

Ich würde den nehmen was ich die vorgeschlagen habe. Damit bist du für die Zukunft gerüstet,einmal  von der Auflösung her und natürlich  wegen G sync.

Sehe grade" hast dich für den entschieden, den ich dir vorgeschlagen habe. 
Gute Wahl. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Kusarr (27. Juni 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Wobei man meinen UHD-Monitor bestens als 38" 21:9 betreiben kann (wenn man denn möchte). 3840x1632 Pixelgenau. Das beste aus beiden Welten^^ (Geht wahrscheinlich mit allen UHD-Monitoren, damit ist 21:9 irgendwie ein Abfallprodukt von UHD in meinen Augen^^)
> Aber betreib mal einen 21:9 als 16:9



ich weiß nich was ich von diesem Gedankengang halt soll ... ka also ich hasse schwarze Balken, ob se jetzt oben/unten oder links/rechts sin macht keinen Unterschied 
Und n 21:9 is besser zum arbeiten mit mehreren Tasks, da passt alles schön nebeneinander 

@TE: Du weißt, dass dein 28" Acer n TN-Panel hat. Wollt ich nur sagen, ned dass das übersehen hast. wenns dir aber egal is, viel Spaß mim Moni


----------



## HisN (27. Juni 2015)

Hast Du ein VA-Panel kann man die schwarzen Balken kaum vom Rahmen unterscheiden. Und 21:9 ist von der Unterstützung her noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Du musst also wenn Du schwarze Balken hasst damit leben, dass Du schwarze Balken bekommst. Während man es sich auf dem UHD-Monitor aussuchen kann, ob man schwarze Balken hat oder nicht 
Wenn ich da nur an die Zwischensequenzen vom Witcher3 denke.

Und Du hast mich nicht verstanden. Was Du auf 21:9 auf 3440 Pixeln hinbekommst, bekommt natürlich jeder UHD-Monitor auf 3840 Pixeln besser hin, und man hat nebenbei noch fast 1000 Pixel mehr Höhe, auf denen man nicht scrollen muss wie verrückt 

Also ihr könnt gerne auf das Format schwören, da will ich gar nix gegen sagen. Aber es ist nun mal nur eine Untergruppe von UHD. Egal wie man es dreht und wendet. Das wird erst interessant wenn die ersten 21:9-Monitore rauskommen die 3840 Pixel breit (oder breiter) sind.


----------



## Kusarr (27. Juni 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Das wird erst interessant wenn die ersten 21:9-Monitore rauskommen die 3840 Pixel breit (oder breiter) sind.



meinst wohl 2160 Pixel hoch sind, alles andere macht im Kontext sonst keinen Sinn ^^

Zum Rest: jeder wie er will, aber ich weiß was du meinst ^^ (und Balken bei Cut-Scenes sin ja egal, solange das Game in 21:9 läuft)


----------



## HisN (27. Juni 2015)

Ah, noch besser. Sehr gute Idee. Aber ich glaub da wird dann auch wieder DP1.3 nötig


----------



## Ikarius (27. Juni 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Der obere ist gerade im Angebot ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal



Da werde ich auch zuschlagen! Super Preis!


----------

